# 도로



## boniboni

Hi there:
I have next sentence need help,
도로 돌려주는 돈,
I know this 도로 is not meaning WAY here, can anybody help me?

Thanks first


----------



## grimbergen

In your phrase "도로" means "back to the place as it was before".
So, "도로 돌려주는 돈" means "the money you're supposed to give back".
That adverb is widely used in Korean.


----------



## mink-shin

For your information :

In Korean, _"도로" _that is used in such sentences as _'돈을 도로 돌려주세요'_, '_도로 돌려주는 돈입니다'_ derives from _"돌다"_, which means _"to turn around"_.


----------



## boniboni

Thanx for reply


----------

